# i collect wild moss treatments?



## terrorsquad (Feb 18, 2014)

i live in florida , and on my property i have tons of wild tropical moss that doesnt have a dormant phase, thrives all year. so i was wondering if there was a treatment you could do to it, to eliminate any harmful nemotoids or other harmfuls. maybe soak the moss in some meds that they sell for fish. for bateria and parasites.


----------



## terrorsquad (Feb 18, 2014)

terrorsquad said:


> i live in florida , and on my property i have tons of wild tropical moss that doesnt have a dormant phase, thrives all year. so i was wondering if there was a treatment you could do to it, to eliminate any harmful nemotoids or other harmfuls. maybe soak the moss in some meds that they sell for fish. for bateria and parasites.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

You should probably submerse the moss for a few hours ,then dry out a bit.I would then maybe Co2 bomb it.If someone else that has experience doing the Co2 thing,please chime in.I have heard of people doing that treatment in their vivs to kill off unwanted guests! Make sure that where you collect it from,has no pesticides being used,or mosquito spraying going on! Good luck!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I would try a 5% bleach solution for 15-20 mins


----------

